# Programm um verschiedene Anwendungen über verschiedene Netzwerke zu schicken



## Tronnic² (13. April 2011)

Hallo, Ich hätte eine kleine, aberfür mich sehr wichtige Frage. Ist es möglich, das wenn man 2 Internetanschlüsse hat (2 Router), und 2 Netzwerkkarten in seinem PC hat, verschiedenen Programmen, verschiedene Internetanschlüsse zuweisen kann?

z.B.:

Online-Games, Teamspeak, etc. über die LAN-Verbindung 1, und

Browser, Downloadmanager, etc. über die LAN-Verbindung 2

laufen lassen kann? 

Gibt es Programme die sowas verwalten können? Wenn ja, welche? Es muss nicht unbedingt freeware sein, ich würde auch dafür bezahlen.

Der Grund dafür ist, das ich mir Sateliten-DSL zulegen will, aber torzdem für meine Online-Spiele einen niedrigen Ping brauche. Und da ich nur DSL-Light (50kb/s down, 10kb/s up) habe, und mir das leider nicht reicht, brauche ich unbedingt so eine Software die das kann. Bevor ich mir nicht sicher sein kann, das es sowas gibt, werd ich mir SkyDSL auch nicht bestellen.

Bitte helft mir  Ich bin langsam am verzweifeln da ich nichts finde. Ich weis ja netmal genau nach was ich suchen muss, unter welchem namen sowas bekannt ist, bzw ob es sowas überhaupt gibt.

Und sorry für die umständliche erklärung oben, aber ich weis net wie ich's sonst schreiben soll.

Viele Grüße,
Franky.

P.S.: Fals jetzt Fragen aufkommen wie "Sky DSL hat nur einen Downstream-Kanal und muss upload über die DSL Leitung nutzen", kann ich nur sagen, das es mittlerweile auch Down- und Upstream über die Schüssel gibt


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2011)

Hast du denn jetzt nochmal da angerufen und einen Techniker verlangt? Vllt klappt des ja so.

Und von solchen Programmen .. habe ich bis jetzt noch nix gehört. Vor allem meine ich das 2 Netzwerkkarten garnet gehen, dies würde sich glaube ich überlappen... sicher bin ich mir aber net

Wenn des doch gehen sollte, müsstest du eigentlich die ausgehenden Ports von Spielen auf dem Router mit dem dsl light sperren können und die eingehenden porst der spiele auf dem skydsl router auf deinen pc umleiten (portforwarding)

Wie gesagt bin aber der Meinung das 2 Netzwerkkarten gar net funzen


----------



## Schrottinator (13. April 2011)

Irgendwie gezielt einer Anwendung Netzerk so und dem anderen Netzwerk zu zuweisen geht meines Wissens nicht wirklich. Mir fallen dazu nur komplett gekünstelte Optionen ein, die allerdings realitätsfremd sind. Das Prolbem ist ja, dass man für dieses Problem unterhalb des OS konfigurieren müsste, eine normale Person kommt da aber niemals ran.

Aber lass dich nicht entmutigen, Netzwerke sind nicht meine Stärke (habe da nachholfbedarf ), könnte als auch Bockmist sein, was ich da tippe. Aus Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mal 2 Internetverbindungen gleichzeitig aktiv hatte und deswegen nicht rauskam. Aber wie schon gesagt, ich bin leider keine große Hilfe.


----------



## cubator (14. April 2011)

Doch soetwas gibt es.

*ForceBindIP*
http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/2010/03/22/bind-windows-application-to-specific-network-adapter-with-forcebindip/


----------



## Freakypriest (14. April 2011)

Funktionieren tut es ich kann auch per Kabel an meinem Router hängen und beim Kollegen per W-Lan einwählen.
Programme habe ich da noch nie zugewiesen, allerdings frage ich mich warum man das machen sollte.


----------



## Ogil (14. April 2011)

Er erklaert doch warum er es machen will: Es hat bei ihm nur DSL-light d.h. schlechte Bandbreite aber gute Latenz. Dazu will er sich SkyDSL anschaffen - d.h. gute Bandbreite, schlechte Latenz. Um nun das Beste beider Welten zu bekommen, will er beides kombinieren und je nach Anwendung zuweisen, was genutzt wird - also z.B. fuer Online-Games DSL-light und fuer Downloads SkyDSL.

Es gibt Programme die sowas erlauben - allerdings wuesste ich jetzt auch nicht was da taugt. Ich denke z.B. mit Netlimiter sollte das moeglich sein - hab es aber nie verwendet...


----------



## Freakypriest (14. April 2011)

Ahh ok mein Fehler.

Aber ist das Handynetzt zum Downloaden keine Option? Weil was man so hört sind die Latenzen selbst bei UMTS besser als per Satellit. Ausser man will damit ausschließlich große Datenpakete laden.
Upstream per Satellit gibt es aber:
- es kostet direkt einiges mehr
- du brauchst natürlich eine Schüssel mit Sender.


----------



## RockZwerg (14. April 2011)

Servus. Das was Du möchtest geht schon, allerdings mit einem ziemlichen Aufwand. Die Schlüsselwörter sind Link Aggregation und Load Balancing.


Was braucht man dafür?
Einen Router der so was kann.

Wie sieht der aus?
Ein Link Aggregator (so werden diese Router genannt) hat zwei oder mehrere WAN-Anschlüsse und einen LAN-Anschluss. Von DLink gibt es zum Beispiel solche Geräte. Kosten ordentlich Geld, da diese Geräte eigentlich im Moment mehr im Firmenumfeld eingesetzt werden. Sie sind auch oft für 19" Racks optimiert in Bauform und da sie einem Serverraum arbeiten sollen, sind sie nicht besonders leise.

Technik Hintergrund:
Vielleicht ja ganz interessant für alle. Zwei mal DSL in einem Haushalt ist ja kein Problem - in der Regel. Baut man diese wie gewohnt auf, dann hat man zwei Telefondosen an der Wand an denen das Signal ankommt. Dann kommt an jeden Anschluss ein Splitter um von jedem Splitter geht ein Kabel zum DSL-Modem bzw. DSL-Router. Zwei Router bedeuten zwei verschiedene Netze. Wenn ich jetzt zwei Netzwerkkarten in meinem Rechner habe, dann kann ich das eine Netz an LAN 1 anstecken und das zweite an LAN 2. Ergebnis: Im besten Fall ändert sich gar nichts. Ich surfe ganz normal im Internet und die IP-Pakete nehmen mal den einen und mal den anderen Weg für eine Verbindung.

Wahrscheinlichster Fall am Beispiel: Ich surfe zu www.buffed.de mein Rechner stellt die Verbindungssession über LAN 1 auf. Mein Rechner sagt also "Hallo Buffed" über LAN 1 nach Port 80 des Buffed-Servers. Buffed gibt ein schmackiges "Servus geh mal auf Port 1234 und mach die Bahn für den nächsten frei." zurück. Nun Klicke ich auf den mybuffed-Button und ich bekomme ein "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden" zurück. Wieso? Mein Rechner dachte sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen er schickt diese Anfrage einfach mal über LAN 2 hatte aber noch die Informationen der bestehenden Session. Über LAN 2 hat er sich versucht auf Port 1234 mit dem Buffed-Server zu verbinden. Für den Buffed-Server hat aber LAN 2 nie Hallo gesagt und deswegen ist er jetzt genauso unhöflich und lehnt die Verbindung ab.

Ein Linkaggregator fasst beide WAN-Anschlüsse in sich zusammen. Je nach Konfiguration verteilt er dann entweder den Traffic nach Last (ein Download auf LAN 1  würde z.B. dazu führen, dass anderer Traffic über LAN 2 läuft), nach Ports (Battlefield 2 wird gestartet und versucht über mehrere Ports Verbindung zum BF-Netz zu erhalten, das Gerät kennt die vorab eingestellten Ports und leitet alles über LAN 1, während z.B. SC II-Battlenet-Ports über LAN 2 geroutet werden) oder per Failover (LAN 1 fällt aus und LAN 2 übernimmt, das vorher komplett brach lag)

Lösungen:
Statische Routen: (ohne Link Aggregator)
Ich müsste an meinem Clientrechner für jede Verbindung die ich machen möchte eine statische Route anlegen, die den Paketen sagt, über welchen Router sie hinaus und wieder rein sollen. Bequem ist das jedoch nicht und sauber eigentlich auch nicht. 

Link Aggregator kaufen
Wie gesagt, sehr teuer, aber damit geht es fast "out of box".

Link Aggregator mit einer Linux-Maschine selber "bauen".

BareBone Maschine mit einer kleinen Grafikkarte und 3 LAN-Karten, am besten ein Ubuntu Server Linux und jede Menge Ausdauer und Gehirnschmalz benötigt. Bietet aber natürlich die größten Freiheiten und man lernt eine Menge.

Für mehr Fakten empfehle ich meinen mybuffed-Blog. PN bei Fragen, Anregungen, ect.


----------



## Tronnic² (14. April 2011)

Hallo, danke für deinen Link cubator. Ich hab mich jetzt dort in Forum umgesehn, und es sieht so aus, als ob das leider nur für 32bit systeme funktioniert. Leider hab ich Windows 7 Proffesional 64bit. Das Programm ist genau das, was ich brauche, aber wie gesagt, leider gehts nicht  

Und danke RockZwerg für deine Beschreibung. Was für einen günstigen Router könntest du mir denn empfehlen? Ich weis nicht wirklich nach was ich da suchen soll  

Und meinst du das klappt dann alles zwecks Ping/Latzen usw? Also wie gesagt, meine Spiele möchte Ich über die DSL Light leitung laufen lassen, und den rest sozusagen über SkyDSL.


----------

